# Bought needle retainer (sponge) bar vs. homemade



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

My experience:

Main bed needles weren't working on my Compuknit III (KH930) I replaced the sponge and installed one using DIY instructions online. I used the exact materials recommended - Frost King Weather seal from Home Depot, Elmer's glue, etc. Followed instructions to a "T". Still had the same problem. Pulled out the sponge bar and it was flatter than the one replaced before it.

Sent for new bars from The Knitting Closet (cheapest found of those made in the USA - I have no relation to them) and my machine is singing with joy.

I'm just saying....


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Well, making a DIY sponge bar depends very much on the foam you get. Unfortunately companies tend to change there foam for those wheather seal strips rather often. So it can happen, that the material mentioned isn't working well only a short time later if they changed the foam composition.
You need to find something that resembles felt or sponge rubber, which might not be easy.
I replaced the sponge bars on all of my three knitting machines by DIY instructions (which mentioned the texture of the foam) and they are still working fine.

I guess you really have to check carefully if you can get the proper material for DIY, especially the right foam strips, otherwise a storebought sponge bar might just be the better choice.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

The Home Depot weather strip is different foam. It worked for my Brother 260, but my Brother 940 did not like it at all.
I bought Solid Charcoal Firm Foam from foambymail.com 1/2" thick. This works well.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh.....I would never make my own sponge bar! &#128560; The machines are finicky (is that a word???) enough without adding that to the array of things to check off when you can't get it to knit properly. New sponge bars are a bargain when you consider the time it saves trying to trouble shoot problems. Just my opinion&#128521;


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Does Elmer's glue work well? What type do you use?


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Elmer's Glue glued the ribbon to the foam, but the ribbon came off partially after I pulled the sponge bar out of the machine. The foam may have been old ... it should have bounced back, but it was flat as a pancake.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

I have replaced the foam in a space bar using the kit from xena knits cheshire england. Their instructions are brilliantly detailed. It is working well in my elderly knitmaster chunky.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't believe some of the things I read on these posts. I'm not sure where you got your instructions from, but throw them out. Your foam wasn't your problem at all. ELMER'S GLUE=ALL was. You don't use the sticky side of the foam on the metal, you use rubber cement or as it may be known, contact cement. The adhesive used on the weather strip is super tacky and that's what you stick the ribbon to. Elmer's Glue just saturated the foam and layed it right down. When I made mine, I used a little heavier foam than was on the original. Contrary to most beliefs on here, as long as the foam is the same thickness, it will work. The cheaper, lighter foam wears out quicker, it's designed to. As long as sponge springs back right away and doesn't act as memory foam does, it will work. But c'mon, ELMER'S GLUE? For paper yes, foam NO. Any glue that is water soluble will not work. Elmer's glue all is almost all water. Also, the glue used on the weather strip is most likely a VHB type (3M, Very High Bond). It is made to withstand variations of temperature as well as stick to just about anything. That's what you want holding that ribbon. The contact cement will work as long as you follow the instructions. You have to coat both the sponge and the metal bar, let them dry and then apply to one another. You have to get it right the first time otherwise you'll tear the foam trying to lift it off and re-apply it to the bar. BTW, I know Elmer's makes several different type of glue, but the white stuff is what most people think of when you say Elmer's. I would hate to think what your needles may look like if they got any of that on them especially when you say the ribbon came partially off.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

http://knittsings.com/how-to-make-a-knitting-machine-needle-retainer-sponge-bar-part-1-remove-the-old-and-clean-for-new/ Check this out. I used this method on my KH930 and LK150. So far so good. I've knit a few items on both machines without any trouble. And I'm a newbee! Be sure to see all 3 sets of instructions. All supplies were purchased at JoAnns.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Gertrude Stein said:


> Oh my gosh.....I would never make my own sponge bar! 😰 The machines are finicky (is that a word???) enough without adding that to the array of things to check off when you can't get it to knit properly. New sponge bars are a bargain when you consider the time it saves trying to trouble shoot problems. Just my opinion😉


I agree with you.

:thumbup:


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Gertrude Stein wrote:
[Oh my gosh.....I would never make my own sponge bar! 😰 The machines are finicky (is that a word???) enough without adding that to the array of things to check off when you can't get it to knit properly. New sponge bars are a bargain when you consider the time it saves trying to trouble shoot problems. Just my opinion😉
-----------------
I agree with you. ]
----------------
Me too. And then, if the machine breaks for saving a dollar or two, how much would it cost me to ship my machine from Georgia all the way up to wherever there is a tech for this types of machines. I say: never again!


----------



## cybernana (Sep 28, 2013)

I bought retainer strips from bsk was a piece of cake to put on just like using wondaweb really nps with it at all


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

For $20-$25 not worth the time, effort and hassle of getting the parts and putting them together. Don't want disintegrating pieces in my machine either. When trouble happens it will be more expensive than buying a sponge bar once a year.


----------

